# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Maag, darm en spijsvertering >  Flauwvallen bij overgeven

## jegu

Ik wil weten of er meer mensen zijn die flauwvallen als ze moeten overgeven?

Hoe dit kan? wat kan je er aan doen?

Ik vraag dit voor een vriendin die het al meerdere malen overkomen is.

Vriendelijke groet

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Jegu,

Langer durend braken kan tot gevolg hebben dat het lichaam veel vocht en belangrijke stoffen kwijtraakt. Dit verlies wordt versterkt wanneer er tegelijkertijd diarree is. Dit is gevaarlijk, omdat je lichaam een bepaalde hoeveelheid vocht nodig heeft om goed te kunnen functioneren. Als de hoeveelheid vocht veel te laag is, noem je dit uitdroging. Je voelt je erg slap en kunt zelfs flauwvallen. Dit gebeurt eigenlijk alleen in extreme omstandigheden. Door veel te drinken kun je het tekort aan vocht gemakkelijk herstellen. Als je niets kunt drinken, omdat je erg misselijk bent, ga dan naar de huisarts. Hij kan je vaak een middel geven waardoor het vochtverlies snel en goed wordt hersteld.
_(Bron: gezondheidsplein.nl)_
Dus een tekort aan vocht kan een oorzaak zijn voor het flauwvallen, veel water drinken en anders een medicijn van de huisarts vragen zijn oplossingen, of de oorzaak van het braken (verkeerd voedsel, stress, bepaalde medicijnen die deze bijwerking geven of iets dergelijk) wegnemen.
Sterkte!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------

